# I look like **** !!!!!! Help, please !!!!!!!



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've looked into our bathroom mirror at work today and I wanted to throw up !!!!!

My skin is a grayish something color, my pores are huge as volcano craters and I just look *bad* !!!!!

If I want my husband to ever fall back in love with me that needs to change !!!!!!

So here's my call....

Tell me all your beauty secrets !!!!!!!!

Routines, products, anything I need to do to look like the 24 year old I feel like inside on the outside too !!!!!!
*
PLEASE !!!!! *


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Go to a beauty treatment twice a month, 

Mask everyday, 

Moisturizer morning and night,

Wash my face clean morning and night,

good night beauty sleep(enough sleep),

Hair is important too, 

I shampoo my hair first, then I use conditioner, it makes your hair soft. 

eating more fruit and vegetables helps your skin too, 

Exercising also helps, I believe! 

If you want to be pretty, hard work!

And no smoking, no drinking, hope you don't do these!

I just took some tests, my mind is tired and running everywhere, hope you don't mind. 

But you have to find out what kind of skin you have and then apply what is good for you, we all have different skin!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

You have to take care of yourself from the inside out. All of the things that Greenpearl mentioned...the no smoking, eating healthily, etc. Then the outer things as well. You get to a certain age, the key is to moisturize, moisturize, moisturize! If you can afford it...get regular facials (I can't do this myself, but would like to). Keeps your skin glowing and will help with the pore problem.

But you have to eat well, and drink lots of water. Get plenty of rest. They don't call it "beauty sleep" for nothing!


----------



## Tiredspouse0297 (Dec 9, 2010)

I starting getting chemical peels. I pay about $60 a piece and I needed four of them. HUGE difference. However, they are right. You need to drink water, sleep, no smoking etc. You can peel all you want but you have to take care of what's uncovered.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tiredspouse0297 said:


> I starting getting chemical peels. I pay about $60 a piece and I needed four of them. HUGE difference. However, they are right. You need to drink water, sleep, no smoking etc. You can peel all you want but you have to take care of what's uncovered.


Thanks to all of you !!!!!

I don't smoke (never ever have) and I don't drink.....so that's a plus....

Chemical peels sounds *ouch* !!!!!!

Is it as bad as it sounds ???

I have very sensitive skin.....

My (ex?)-husband gave me a gift certificate to Massage Envy Spa.....I'm going to have to check out their beauty treatments....

:smthumbup:


----------



## marriedyoung (Dec 23, 2010)

Water definately helps. I did the "volvic challenge". Where you drink 2ltrs a day every day for 2wks and I saw a huge difference!

On bad days a little makeup never hurt either  I don't tend to wear any normally, so on bad days it can really help


----------



## Tiredspouse0297 (Dec 9, 2010)

There are all sorts of peels ranging from mild to deep. You could also opt for just a facial depending on age etc. I had acne scarring and my face was looking a bit haggard. I'm 35 though, never smoked and rarely drank but age catches up with you. Huge difference in only three peels! The deeper ones do sting quite a bit but it's short. The peeling is what's a pain.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think my most important beauty advice would be to avoid the mirrors at work! Fluorescent lights and the usually crappy mirrors they have don't do ANYONE any favors on their best day!!

Otherwise...it sounds like you've been under so much stress for so long that the best things you could do would be to sleep regularly, drink lots of water, eat a balanced diet and just do a consistent skin care routine.


----------



## Cinta (Dec 29, 2010)

Water, water water and the peels do help but you have to be doing all the other stuff too in order to get the best results. You can use home made remedies if you have the cash for salon facials. Try searching for natural skin remedies and see what comes up.


----------

